# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > سوال: فرستادن متغیر با header

## lady64

با سلام.
من در صفحه ی مثلا in.php هستم .میخواهم متغیری بنام id$ را با دستور header به صفحه out.php ببرم و با
get_$ دریافت کنم 

این دستور را در صفحه ی in.php مینویسم اما جواب نمیده:
header('Location:out.php?$id')

بعد در صفحه out.php دارم:
echo $_GET['$id]

----------


## zoghal

سوال شما ربطی به فریم ورک کیک ندارد. لطفا در بخش مربوطه سوال کنیید تا جواب بگیرید

----------


## diaoco

سلام.
يه خورد تغييرات لازمه
امتحان كنيد احتمالا جواب ميده header('location:out.php?msg=$id
echo $_GET[msg

----------


## morrning

بايد يه چيزي رو معادل قرار بدي
header('Location:out.php?$id')
بايد به اين صورت باشه
header('Location:out.php?XXX=$id')
كه xxx متغييري هست كه ميخواي توي اون صفحه داشته باشي

----------


## mahan19

با این کدی که نوشتید خود عبارت $id  فرستاده میشه نه مقدار آن !
باید از " بجای '  استفاده کنید که مقدار $id  به روش get ارسال بشه

----------


## mohammadi_s

header("LOCATION:out.php?id='.$i
d.'")

----------

